# Jasc Paint Shop Pro 7



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Quick query for any users of this photo editor: if you are browsing a folder of pics of different sizes, is there any way to edit all the images simultaneously so that they all become the same size?

Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think so Si.

Do you want to make them the same pixel size (H x W) or the same size in bites (file size)?

Use export file and you can make them smaller in terms of file and choose the compression level.

But I don't this can be done as a batch process. Just one at a time. AFAIK.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thaks Stan - I have gone through all the editing options etc and I dont think it can be done.

It would be a useful feature though? What I wanted to do was simply change a group of 10 or so pics together so they would all appear the same size on a web page - you would have thought they would have offered this.

Does PSP 8 allow it?

Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't know Si,

I have non- legal coppy of PSP8 and don't want to try it.









It might be worth mailing JASC to ask if the latest version has this capabilty before buying it.

Sorry, I'm just old fashioned.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

hi Si, here's a link for a Freeware program that'll do batch conversion of image files ... either resize or convert to another file format .. or both at the same time









linky link click me now

I use it to resize lots of images at the one time, works a treat









have fun

gravedodger


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Gravedodger

I have downloaded the program - it seems to work well and I see that it keeps the old version of each pic too, seems to be just what I needed

Thanks!

Si


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

glad to help buddy


----------

